# Kobe to be on TNT Wednesday



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*USA Today*

After TNT's Charles Barkley said on-air that Los Angeles Laker Kobe Bryant was "selfish" in his team's series loss to Phoenix, Barkley says he and Bryant exchanged about 20 text messages — and Bryant was very "angry." Such testiness should have been on TV. Maybe it still can be: Bryant will be a guest analyst in TNT's NBA studio Wednesday.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/columnist/hiestand-tv/2006-05-14-hiestand_x.htm


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nice, should make good ratings imo.. even the haters (ie: closet lovers) want to watch.


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

that would be fun


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

He was supposedly to be a guest last year as well, but nothing came into fruition. I hope he does make it this time, its about time him and Charles square it off on the air.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Hahahaha! This will be awesome.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pay Per View..

Barkley vs Kobe.. 

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

it's not going to be as hyped up as yall think... people like barkley and kobe can talk crap but still in a way like each other... they're both outspoken and not afraid to share their opinoin and they'll gladly say it to each others face...

when u get people like that they tend to have a certain respect for each other... as how the incident between barkley and kobe ended after the suns series...


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Watch it be a lovefest.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it would be funny if they cropped out the faces of the odd couple and put kobe and charle's faces on them.. and then showed the video to them


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

watch its gonna be a taped bit all edited to make it look they are all nice and peachy now


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> watch its gonna be a taped bit all edited to make it look they are all nice and peachy now


That would be so classic if it was just pieces of the segment edited together. Like Charles goes "Kobe why did you only shoot the ball 3 times in the second half?" :cuts to clip of Kobe smiling an hour before: :Cuts to Kobe after game 2 about getting teamates involved: :Cuts to Charles saying Kobe is the best player in the world last week: :Cuts to Kobe saying "Well I'm glad to be here" At the beginning of the segment: All while Kobe is strangling Charles off-air


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good thing they can't edit the segments, since Kobe will be doing analysis on the games tommorow. 

So we'll know it's live.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

ahhh crap wat time is this gonna be on? I got night class and my vcd is dead.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I dont know if you guys know this but

Charles doesnt have an agenda, he thinks Kobe is the best basketball player in the league, he doesnt have an agenda, he has ALWAYS been supportive of Kobe and he doesnt have an agenda, i just thought i throw that out there.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

City_Dawg said:


> Charles doesnt have an agenda, he thinks Kobe is the best basketball player in the league, he doesnt have an agenda, he has ALWAYS been supportive of Kobe and he doesnt have an agenda, i just thought i throw that out there.


I think Charles is one of the only people that actually says what he thinks. I think he actually thinks kobe is the best player in the world. I think he actually thinks kobe ran shaq out of town. I think he actually thinks kobe was trying to prove a point (no help) in game 7. 

I don't call it an agenda, I call it honesty.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope he gives that lard *** the business. I mean, why does Charles put down everyone and everything? This is a man with no rings, talking...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Well he is in the hall of fame... he does have room to talk..


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Well he is in the hall of fame... he does have room to talk..


Not on EVERY topic. Kobe's in the HoF, he's a better player, and has 3 rings to show for it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> Not on EVERY topic. Kobe's in the HoF, he's a better player, and has 3 rings to show for it.


He isn't in the hall of fame yet.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> I think Charles is one of the only people that actually says what he thinks. I think he actually thinks kobe is the best player in the world. I think he actually thinks kobe ran shaq out of town. I think he actually thinks kobe was trying to prove a point (no help) in game 7.
> 
> I don't call it an agenda, I call it honesty.


When you call out a guy that scored 50 pts with a pure intent to win the game, and then calls him selfish....thats an agenda.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Especially when he's been on Kobe's back all year.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> When you call out a guy that scored 50 pts with a pure intent to win the game, and then calls him selfish....thats an agenda.


AND you don't have him in your top 5 for MVP.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

To me it would be more fun than those two games tomorrow.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> To me it would be more fun than those two games tomorrow.


It won't be for me if Cavs win over Pistons. :banana: :banana:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> AND you don't have him in your top 5 for MVP.


missed that...thanks.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's the video guys.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vOn7OozdlE0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vOn7OozdlE0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ Lmao charles got owned

lebron not 21, he's from the dominican.. lmao good one sir charles :greatjob:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal said:


> It won't be for me if Cavs win over Pistons. :banana: :banana:


Werd, Im rooting for the Cavs hard...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Thanks Eternal, i was hoping you guys would fill me in what went on with the interview, but the video was much better. Damn, that video was posted quick.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanx for the vid Eternal. I missed it when it was on.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Kobe had some very good pts. You tell Chuck!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Funny thing is Kobe is already better than Chuck analyzing the game, and Ol Chuck has been doing this for years.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Funny thing is Kobe is already better than Chuck analyzing the game, and Ol Chuck has been doing this for years.


lol i was thinking the same 

Kobe > Chuck > R Miller > Scottie Pippen (irrelevant but had to bring it up)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kerr is probably the best... i like him. kobe was okay, although i did sense that arrogance about him. seems like he's trying to prove something, to show that he's all that. im not a kobe hater btw, im a laker fan :biggrin: ... but i do speak the truth (as i see it).


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kobes got some real bball IQ. I like what he said about how Barbosa, Diaw, and Ginobili get their shots off. 

He seems to really like Manu.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> kerr is probably the best... i like him. kobe was okay, although i did sense that arrogance about him. seems like he's trying to prove something, to show that he's all that. im not a kobe hater btw, im a laker fan :biggrin: ... but i do speak the truth (as i see it).


Kerr is the best?...I dunno man but hey sure, to each his own. BTW PM EHL, he may need more members on his club.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

It's good that Kobe made this guest appearance to get a chance to clear up some of the **** that Charles said about him. I mean when TNT was doing it's 60 best players special during All-Star weekend, Charles didn't even put Kobe on his list when everybody else did. Talk about hate.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe owned his ***. And as it has been said, is already a better analyst then Chuck.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe actually looked fairly comfortable in the analyst role. I'd love to see him in the studio after his playing days are over.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe actually looked fairly comfortable in the analyst role. I'd love to see him in the studio after his playing days are over.


I don't think he's the type to do something like that. By the time he's done playing his kids will be teenagers, he'll be wanting to spend time with them and be a father.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Kyle said:


> I don't think he's the type to do something like that. By the time he's done playing his kids will be teenagers, he'll be wanting to spend time with them and be a father.


That, and probably coach their all girl basketball team too


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kyle said:


> I don't think he's the type to do something like that. By the time he's done playing his kids will be teenagers, he'll be wanting to spend time with them and be a father.


 Did Kobe tell you this? Do the other analysts not have kids too?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Did Kobe tell you this? Do the other analysts not have kids too?


no it's an educated guess. kobe isn't the outgoing type, never has been. it's my opinon kid get off my D.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not on your D kid. Don't get pissy because I disagree with you. :laugh: And we're the same age for the record. :laugh:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

i'm not getting pissy, <font color="red">*Watch it.*</font>

quoting what i wrote about kobe and asking if he told me this/and if other analyst have kids is just dumb. obviously he didn't tell me, that goes without being said. i was just making an inference upon the knowledge that i have of kobe's persona.

Back on topic: Kobe did well on TNT and came across as very articulate and intellectual, but he just doesn't strike me as someone who would be into becoming an analyst full time. Maybe a coach one day, but he's going to have so much money he won't really have to do either. If I were him I would probably enjoy getting away from the game and relaxing with my family while I spend my truckloads of benjamins.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyle said:


> i'm not getting pissy, i'm just suggesting you stop riding me like a brokeback mountain butt double.
> 
> quoting what i wrote about kobe and asking if he told me this/and if other analyst have kids is just dumb. obviously he didn't tell me, that goes without being said. i was just making an inference upon the knowledge that i have of kobe's persona.


So if he didnt tell you.. And theres no info out there.. How can you make an educated guess on what his future would be?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kyle said:


> i'm not getting pissy, *edited*
> .


lmao


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I love it when people judge the character of superstars. :laugh:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I love it when people judge the character of superstars. :laugh:


not judging, making inferences on the persona he has displayed throughout the years.


----------

